# Underspins



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I ordered a bunch of 3/4 oz Northland fireball jigs that can take an underspin on it. I want to add those, but I am not sure if there are certain parts to order to put them on or is it just a barrel swivel? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Yep barrel swivel with split rings.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

And split ring pliers


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Call Janns Netcraft They'll tell you and you can order any parts needed right on the phone
If you need split ring pliers, get the premium one. It's worth the extra bucks


----------

